# [TJ] Roads in Tajikistan - Тоҷикистон



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> Panjakent


My dad was in this beautiful town some 40 years ago.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

This says welcome to Shourabad Region


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

:deadthread:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Pamir Highway*

Part 1/2








































































Khorog, largest city along Pamir Highway


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/2



























































































Karakul Lake on the left


















Last stretch of Tajikistan before to enter in Kyrgyzstan


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

>


For those who don't understand, this sign says «Ehtiyot Boshid! Minaho» or in Iranian accent «Ehtiyat Bashid! Minha» meaning «Be careful! Mines»


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

:deadthrea


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Some photos from this blog:
(from 2013, when the author travelled this country)

1. Road to Murghab, at 3655m the highest Soviet town back then.










2. Pamir Main Road, one of the most important roads of the country










3. Pamir Main Road running on the border with Afghanistan here, other side of the river is AFG. 










4. Alley in Dushanbe. The number displayed in the car means it is an "autobus", i.e. taking passengers for a fare, just like a real bus.










5. Some main road washed away by a river










6. A gas station somewhere at Pamir Main Road ...










7. ... and filling up 










A motorway was/is planned between Dushanbe and Hudshand, the 2nd town in the country. But up to date, only a motorway sign and a toll gate at Dushanbe have been realized. The rest from then on is a 2 x 1 road, although in acceptable condition.


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Video compilation Tajik roads


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Using Google translate



> Tajik Prime Minister got acquainted with the completion of the tunnel "Istiqlol"
> 
> 06/07/2015 - Tajik Prime Minister Kohir Rasulzoda on Saturday, July 4, got acquainted with the completion of the road tunnel "Istiqlol" on the Dushanbe-Khujand highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ I stumbled upon an article on this tunnel in a Facebook group. Here's a video of it:






It looks really scary. Almost no lighting, and towards the end you see nothing due to the thick exhaust fumes (because there's hardly any ventilation). Not to mention that it's unpaved and full of potholes and water. Looks like a death trap in case of traffic jam. Apparently there's a single fan inside the tunnel, and it's unable to renovate the air along the full 5 kilometers of the facility.


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ That tunnel has since been 'finished', it opened again earlier this year after renovation, but I can't find any pics of after the renovation online.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This tunnel is the only year-round link between northern and southern Tajikistan. There is an unpaved mountain pass east of the tunnel, but it is closed a long time during the winter and hard to navigate with a semi truck. The only other alternative is an incredible detour through Uzbekistan. That would turn a 300 kilometer trip into an 800 kilometer trip plus border formalities.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I was looking at that country on Google Maps and there's an unusual thing: you can drive for around 500 km following closely the Afghan border
https://www.google.it/maps/dir/37.8...17/@37.4389927,70.305896,7z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The border is formed by the Pamir and Panj Rivers. The road follows the river valley. No doubt it had strategic importance to the Soviets. The road stretches even further along three-quarters of the Wakhan Corridor.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Pictures of Istiqlol Tunnel's official opening, happened on Jan 13th


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Any word on the current state of the Anzob tunnel? I see a few references mentioning that it was renovated last year and is now in a better condition, however I cannot find any images or articles.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ Some pictures are in a post just above yours.


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh derp the Istiqlol is the Anzob. What about the second bore?


----------

